

Ask HN: Parallel Algorithms - kaeluka

Hello everyone,<p>I want to directly cut to the point:
for a university project, I am required to think of an algorithm, implement it, make it run on a cluster in parallel and compare results, write a report, ...<p>I have a few ideas, but I already know those algorithms quite well and would like to use the chance to learn something new and exciting :)<p>The question is: which algorithms can you think of, that would be fun to choose?
======
nolite
evolutionary optimization algorithms: particle swarm, ant colony, etc...

------
mindcrime
Nolite has a good suggestion... doing evolutionary computation in parallel can
be fun. Another suggestion would be to look into graph algorithms and find
something there. Graph algorithms, in general, aren't known for parallelizing
very easily and there should be a fair amount of active research going on in
that area. I imagine you could find something there that would have some
value, and that might be fun.

